# Got the new GTR under my fingers today . . . . ohhh do I want one now!!(many pics)



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Here we are 29.10.2007,
I didn't make it to the Motorshow, fooking no free time in japan! So was a bit disapointed that I didn't have the chance to meet up with John and the guys in first place and get into the machine on second place . . . 

Today my years of thinking, speculating and dreaming about the new GTR came to an END and flamed in me very new fire . The passion for the japanese supercars of the new millenium!

Went to Sakae in Nagoya today and wanted to actually show to my wife the new Skyline V36 coupe, which would be a nice shopping car for my loved one. I choose to go to the Sakae subway station, as there is a Nissan Showroom without the sellers hunting you down . . . . so basicly went down the stairs to the sub and stop infront of the big illuminated sign that says GTR



**** me christ , I thought, then I said "**** me" to my wife , . . .from what she thought was a bit rude to say in the sub, . . .but again I ment it in another way as I said it !! . . lol
Infront of me stands a red and silver new GTR. 
So first of all my first impression was: What a slim, rather dynamic and light looking car! . .rather then thinking about a heavy wale, which retoric we read so often on the net.
The car is wide thought, but not overkill on proportions, just pure sex in red, (the italians lost for the first time I think in history on a japanese car so obvious) 
Well let the pictures talk:

















That red is so sexy and deep, if I buy one , it will be in that color!!!:clap: 


































































The front of the car is so awsome, I think that most previous pictures were taken from a deep perspective which let it look abit high on the front, but it looks so sharp and deep, the head lights are so agressive . . .:runaway: 
:runaway: 
















the vents on the bonnet . . .
















the rear is like shaped from a diamond, a divas ass , which is all you will probably see on the street of it . .  








I wasn't a fan of the 4 exhausts at the beginning, as me and many others are great fans of HKS single pipe super dragers , but forget the single pipe, this looks stunning!!!
























and the thing that let's you know what drives in front of you, 4 round tail lights and the legendary badge . . :bowdown1: it is alive . . .








































rear view is acceptable, I would park it backwards, anywhere anytime . .


















The silver one looks stunning too, . . .

















































Then the interior :
Again what a work of art! Like John has posted before, the interior is like made for the driver, every thing is so driver focused, while keeping it designed and still every day usable . . . many buttons thought , that have to be studied first! 
The seats are great in black or the red finish. 
I am happy Nissan kept the dial illuminations in white, which are very clear to read, red or blue illuminations looks great thought, but are just cosmetic luxury in my view.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Your love of the car is expressed in those photos!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Very nice gtrlux! I'm off to shoot all 6 colors tomorrow. Will post some pix


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow! Finally a version of the Skyline that looks good in red :chuckle:

It looks like a totally different car!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

. .the red button to mayhem:smokin: 

























I didn't have much time to get into the MFD. But the touchscreen is awsome clear and the menus seem to be unlimited . .:bowdown1: 
















for the right sound (next to the mechanical sound) Bose seems to have the solution . . .

























































































The engine, still the big ??????? !
Well more then looking at it is not possible for the moment, but I give the japanese press, one month to test it in and out!
Here is what closeup pics show:


























































































And how paradise looked for me today: thumbs up for the red.
















. . but the silver wasn't bad too . . .
















ohhhhhh . .let me touch it!!:chuckle: 










anyway best regards from Nagoya Japan. Hope to let the fire jump over a bit, . . . here it's getting fooking hot!:flame: 

Best regards

Chris


----------



## carterjohn (Jul 27, 2006)

Very impressive. :bowdown1:


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Loving the red pics!! I must admit I was a total gun metal fan, now I can see where the missus is coming from now. I LOVE the red!!!

BTW, does anyone know if the rear spoilers adjustable??

Cracking pictures mate


TT


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

I wanna see the black one


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

great pics mate - please tell they will change the alloys to have the GTR cap instead of the nissan badge


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

xsvoid said:


> great pics mate - please tell they will change the alloys to have the GTR cap instead of the nissan badge


Someone will have to make these!!


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

DCD said:


> Someone will have to make these!!


cheers Dino - you volunteering ?  I'll give you a fiver for each one !


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

xsvoid said:


> cheers Dino - you volunteering ?  I'll give you a fiver for each one !


I was reffering to tuners..but I'll still take the fiver


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

"The red button to mayhem."


You crack me up Chris.


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

Awesome pics! I cannot wait to see it state side up close. The red gives me a chub, very sexy and sharp!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

moleman said:


> "The red button to mayhem."
> 
> 
> You crack me up Chris.


This new car is the only way, for you, to get ride of that black car with that Hoff. like inside, which drives permanently infront of you on the Ring . . .


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

Great Pics gtrlux thanks for posting.. :smokin: 

Does anybody know what all of the 6 colours are that are available for it..?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Luckham said:


> Great Pics gtrlux thanks for posting.. :smokin:
> 
> Does anybody know what all of the 6 colours are that are available for it..?


Here you go:

Ultimate Metal Silver (the one we all know)
Titanium Gray
White Pearl
Vibrant Red
Dark Metal Gray
Super Black

Wheels come in two colors:
Chrome
Dark Chrome (for the Premium and Black edition) . .look at the difference on red one to the silver ones.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

gtrlux said:


> This new car is the only way, for you, to get ride of that black car with that Hoff. like inside, which drives permanently infront of you on the Ring . . .


PMSL mate. Like I say, you crack me up.


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Awesome pictures of the interior as well as the exteriors, however, I thought the redline would be at 8000 rpm.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

moleman said:


> PMSL mate. Like I say, you crack me up.


I actually think on a serious matter, that the new GTR is the car for you Ian. As far as I know you from the day on the Ring , you seem to be a guy of actions, rather then retoric about engine specs, japan tuning underground style and Wangan dreams . . . . 
This car has defo the brut potentials of power and handling that will be up to your own race car expectations, especially as you measure your self on the Ring . . the track the GTR was made for. 

PM me your home adresse and I`ll will send you some pamphlets to think about for christmas . . .:wavey:


----------



## V4 SKUNK (Oct 12, 2005)

GTRLUX great pics. 
I hope you didn't make a mess sat in the GTR's


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

gtrlux said:


> that the new GTR is the car for you Ian. As far as I know you from the day on the Ring , you seem to be a guy of actions, rather then retoric about engine specs, japan tuning underground style and Wangan dreams . . . .


That's nice of you to say Chris. The car is not for me though. As much as I do like it, it's just not the same as 32, 33 & 34. Even if I had the £££s, I wouldn't buy one.

Ask me again in 5 years when it's had time to grow on me. I used to hate 34s. The Hoff has changed that. lol


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

moleman said:


> That's nice of you to say Chris. The car is not for me though. As much as I do like it, it's just not the same as 32, 33 & 34. Even if I had the £££s, I wouldn't buy one.
> 
> Ask me again in 5 years when it's had time to grow on me. I used to hate 34s. The Hoff has changed that. lol


fair play mate, yours and Hoff's GTRs are great cars, the times you can hit with them on the ring are just amazing . .if you think about it!
The new GTR is like Christmas on the papers, but let it get some dirt, to prove it self. The boss from Car Produce ACt with his Tsukuba 650HP R32 GTR Time Attacker here in Japan, told me that the new GTR will allow him finally to own the GTR-Power and not loosing his girlfriend at the same time . . . .lol
Which resumes the main difference to the previous Octane-Monsters.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*It was all going so well...*



gtrlux said:


>


Until he took posing lessons from 6speed...


Nice shots Chris, except for the quoted example, which made my afternoon. :chuckle:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Great pictures - thanks a lot for sharing. 
I have got serious problems now. I never really considered this car as an option but now, I really really am seriously thinking about this.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Blow Dog said:


> Great pictures - thanks a lot for sharing.
> I have got serious problems now. I never really considered this car as an option but now, I really really am seriously thinking about this.


you know its the right thing to do ! :thumbsup:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Blow Dog said:


> Great pictures - thanks a lot for sharing.
> I have got serious problems now. I never really considered this car as an option but now, I really really am seriously thinking about this.


It wouldn't be a greater investement then the RS . . . . .  so that it would make two great cars in the garage 

jae:
LOL had to show that I was actually there, so nothing better to take 6Speed as reference for thoses shots.


----------



## JezterzGTR (Oct 31, 2007)

Normally I hate red cars, but I must say the red looks better then silver on that car.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

The red or white is stunning - can I request someone takes more pictures in white??


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

It does look pretty smart I must admit. Nice to see an engine bay where you can actually see whats inside, not just a load of covers. Interior looks simple but effective, if the gearbox shifts quickly it will be awesome. All in all I think the car is pretty smart. Now I need to know how the test drives go!

Thanks for posting up the pictures 'lux.

Ant.


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

Blow Dog said:


> The red or white is stunning - can I request someone takes more pictures in white??


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Yeah those there are the money shots - thanks for posting them


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

Thanks for those pics too, now i really can't make my mind up, Love black but after the hours of cleaning the 34's big a** in black its a no no!!!, its a toss up between white or titanium??


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Blow Dog said:


> Great pictures - thanks a lot for sharing.
> I have got serious problems now. I never really considered this car as an option but now, I really really am seriously thinking about this.


Buy it,buy it,best you can do:thumbsup: 

When it comes to germany and the price is like it was to hear,im really thinking about one,that car looks so good,and the powerside looks good from the factory,maybe one of the best affordable supercars ever build


----------



## devin (Jan 20, 2006)

<--- boner


----------



## GT300 (Jul 19, 2003)

loving that colour!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

white is where its at


----------



## kneesparks (Jul 1, 2007)

WOW, was thinking it was not lookin that good in the paper the other day but in the pics here OOOOOHHH, it no good im gonna have to sell my nan & hows to get one!!:thumbsup:


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

The pics on the forum are FAR better than any newspaper or magazine shots I have seen so far. The car now looks awesome to me while the mag shots did not do it justice at all. Quality pics by the way Chris :bowdown1:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

thanks for sharing!

white with dark wheels for winners


----------

